# MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed"



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

So I was wiring up the old retrofits finally, and ran into a problem where when I hit the highbeam the regular cutoff showed. Like this: ___/
When let off the high beam it drops the sheild and all the light lets out. What do I do?
I am using Audi A8L projectors, d2s bixenon
The wiring harness is this one basically, except idk if this is from the same website i got mine for sure but it looks exactly the same

_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_Here's another one with some labels:










Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

Sounds like the solenoid leads and relay leads are swapped. Relay switch wire should tap into the low beam hot (yellow/black).
Is the solenoid a 2-wire or 3-wire lead?


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*

2 wire


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

how do i go about fixing this issue, is it a problem where the wiring harness connects, that something is reversed?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_2 wire

Those 2 solenoid wires need to tap into the high-beam hot and ground (high and low beam circuits share a common ground).
Then the relay harness as a trigger/switch wire that needs to be tapped into the low beam hot (yellow/black) on the headlight harness.
That picture appears to be a plug-n-play HID kit for a 9007 bulb setup, so I think that is where the issue lies. Check out this layout I made just a couple weeks ago for my FX-R retrofit:


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*

the harness should be plug n play, what was the point of it lol. 
So I was under the assumption those two wires just went to the bixenon solenoid, do they go there and somewhere else now too? im lost


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

Here's a follow up to our PM conversation. 
You said there are three wires going to your drivers side bulb adapter. You'll need to make sure you install those in the correct orientation. I think the ground is in the middle, but can't remember the orientation of the low beam wire and the high beam wire, or what color is which. Once you have that correct you can move on to the steps below.
Jumper the high beams to the low beams. I sent you the link in PM and it's also in the Lighting FAQ. Why, you ask? The relay needs an "on" signal for the low beams and the high beams AT THE SAME TIME in order to get the solenoid to work properly. On the stock wiring/lights, when you switch on your high beams, the lows shut off. That's what your relay is "seeing." You switch on the high beams, the lows/ballast shut off but the solenoid will click up/down right? Once you tell the relay to stay on when your flick your brights, the ballast will stay ignited and the solenoid with go down.
There may be one other issue I ran into, but I read that it was only a problem with some cars. Try this first, then I can tell you if there is one more step (I had to put a fuse in the passanger side wiring).


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_ Here's a follow up to our PM conversation. 
You said there are three wires going to your drivers side bulb adapter. You'll need to make sure you install those in the correct orientation. I think the ground is in the middle, but can't remember the orientation of the low beam wire and the high beam wire, or what color is which. Once you have that correct you can move on to the steps below.


I am pretty sure I did this part right, because I connected the harness to my headlight, saw which wires went to which, then soldered them together. The lights powered up, but I am having issues with the highbeam being reversed.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

Im going to try n jumper the high beam to low beam, and carefully so if its not the fix i can just reverse it. Thanks for all the help, I will probably update with pics when they are working http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

Shot you an PM back.
I see why this is happening. That relay, which you hooked your solenoid shield up to, is powered on when the low-beam is activated - in turn, causing you shields to drop (high-beams). Just disconnect the solenoid wires from that relay circuit and tap them directly into the stock harness high-beam leads.
That should solve your issue.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_Shot you an PM back.
I see why this is happening. That relay, which you hooked your solenoid shield up to, is powered on when the low-beam is activated - in turn, causing you shields to drop (high-beams). Just disconnect the solenoid wires from that relay circuit and tap them directly into the stock harness high-beam leads.
That should solve your issue.

Thats sounds logical. 
More questions though lol, there are two wires for each solenoid, I take those two and put them where, both to one high beam lead?
And if I do this, will I have an issue with losing power to my lowbeams when i hit the high beams


_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 3:27 PM 11-11-2009_


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_
Thats sounds logical. 
More questions though lol, there are two wires for each solenoid, I take those two and put them where, both to one high beam lead?
And if I do this, will I have an issue with losing power to my lowbeams when i hit the high beams

_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 3:27 PM 11-11-2009_

Well, on my retrofit I tapped the solenoid wiring from inside the headlight to the stock high-beam wire and the common ground. Originally those wires (3 of them - Low (+), high (+), and common ground) were connected to the 9007 bulb connector. That way when you connect your stock harness back to the headlight when the high-beams get juice, your shields will drop. 
Once you jumper your high-beams, there should be no worries of the low-beams cutting power. Keep in mind, the method I proposed to you about adding a wire between pin7 and pin3 only works when the e-brake is disengaged. Just keep that in mind when testing.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*

Which one of these does your harness look like?
Jetta








or 
Golf


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_Which one of these does your harness look like?
Jetta








or 
Golf









I'll have to check, but i have a jetta, so were assuming that it looks like that.
McBee, heres that pic, best I could do before the camera died lol










_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 5:08 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

Take a look and let me know if you have any questions:


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*

Well thats not what its supposed to be.
This is what it is supposed to be, but is giving me issues. So I am guessing I should not use the bixenon wires I labeled and just go strait from he bixenon solenoid to the high beam and ground?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_Well thats not what its supposed to be.
This is what it is supposed to be, but is giving me issues. So I am guessing I should not use the bixenon wires I labeled and just go strait from he bixenon solenoid to the high beam and ground?









Yep, your image is correct and mine is mislabeled. Use the yellow and brown wires to tap into the low-beam hot and ground. Don't use the bi-xenon wiring on that harness and directly tap your solenoid shield to the high-beam hot and ground.
EDIT: You will leave out that white wire also.

_Modified by McBee at 3:11 PM 11-13-2009_


_Modified by McBee at 3:26 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*

I think I may snip the bixenon wiring so I can use that connectiong to connect and disconnect the projector if i need to. the problem with the solenoid is I cant get the wiring out so I will just use one end of the old "bixenon wires" that came with the harness.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

And now this happens..








What can I do to reattch this


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
Don't use the bi-xenon wiring on that harness and directly tap your solenoid shield to the high-beam hot and ground.

^^ McBee, I disagree with you. Pyro, your picture is labeled correctly. You WILL be using the wires you have labeled as "bixenon." Unfortunately, you f-ed up the two short wires that go into the solenoid. They were a couple short pig-tails right? I broke mine too, and email the retrofitsource for a new one:








I used some male/female spade terminals to connect the pigtails to the harness (polarity doesn't matter, I tested this). I wanted an easy way to disconnect the the headlights from the harness without having to remove the entire harness, so I crimped some spade on the pig-tails and the bixenon wires. BTW, I grounded the harness to the 25torx bolt on the fender frame.
Have you jumped your high beams to lows yet? After thinking about my retro for a while, your "reversed" situation is exactly what happened to me. Jumped those wires and Voilà!! 


_Modified by orange1218 at 10:03 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
^^ McBee, I disagree with you. Pyro, your picture is labeled correctly. You WILL be using the wires you have labeled as "bixenon." 

The reason I state the solenoids cannot be actuated by that relay is because the relay is only 1 switch, which means 2 functions (high/solenoids & low/ballasts) cannot be regulated independently - either on or off.
Unless that is a different type of relay, I don't see how the 'bi-xenon' wiring would work for his setup.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
The reason I state the solenoids cannot be actuated by that relay is because the relay is only 1 switch, which means 2 functions (high/solenoids & low/ballasts) cannot be regulated independently - either on or off.
Unless that is a different type of relay, I don't see how the 'bi-xenon' wiring would work for his setup.


Ahhh, I think I understand what you are saying (considering my electrical knowledge is VERY limited). Pyro and I have the same projectors and relay and from the retrofitsource, so I'm just giving info on what worked on MY setup. To be honest, I don't quite understand the "advanced" electrical mechanisms of a relay. My experience: By jumping the low/high signals, the harness recognized the low and high signal independently, keeping the ballast on while activating the solenoid. I've maintained my flash to pass function AND full brights when pushing the stalk forward.
Pyro, does your harness have two relays plugs and two fuses on it, like mine does? I wonder if that has anything to do with it...


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*

Hmm I dont think mine has two, what u see in the pic is MY harness


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
Pyro, does your harness have two relays plugs and two fuses on it, like mine does? I wonder if that has anything to do with it... 

I believe this is why yours works - because of the two relays. Unless something isn't in the pictures, it appears he only has 1 relay.
I like to pick up my relay harnesses from DDM tuning or from Chris @ understeer.com, because they are made for a true xenon setup. These harness seem to be made more for a conversion between a halogen based bulb to a HID bulb, which explains the 'bi-xenon' wiring contained with that single relay.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*

Ok so tonight I got the high beam issue resolved. I just did what mcbee said and bypass those bixenon wires and go strait to the high beam and ground wires in the headlight from the solenoid. Which worked and corrected the reverse highbeam. 
The only issue right now is the passenger side projector needs a new connector for the bixenon solenoid. I emailed the retrofitsource and they still havent gotten back to me.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_Ok so tonight I got the high beam issue resolved. I just did what mcbee said and bypass those bixenon wires and go strait to the high beam and ground wires in the headlight from the solenoid. Which worked and corrected the reverse highbeam. 
The only issue right now is the passenger side projector needs a new connector for the bixenon solenoid. I emailed the retrofitsource and they still havent gotten back to me.

Glad to hear.
Matt @ TRS is pretty responsive, so hopefully you hear something from him today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*

Well he still hasnt, I sent the message over 24hrs ago. I wanted these finished by the weekend but now that wont happen. I sent another email
Question though, I hooked everything up with the passenger side too (even tho I didn expect the highbeam to work) and when I hit the highs it says on high beam on the projector with the working solenoid. The passenger just stayed the same. I also reversed everything and tried the good projector on the passenger side which yielded the same result. Is this bad? or normal because only one high beam is hooked up?


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_Well he still hasnt, I sent the message over 24hrs ago. I wanted these finished by the weekend but now that wont happen. I sent another email

Have you tried calling? >>> (614) 653-3451

_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_Question though, I hooked everything up with the passenger side too (even tho I didn expect the highbeam to work) and *when I hit the highs it says on high beam on the projector with the working solenoid.* The passenger just stayed the same. I also reversed everything and tried the good projector on the passenger side which yielded the same result. Is this bad? or normal because only one high beam is hooked up?

Could you rephrase? I seem to get a little lost here.
EDIT: Are you saying when you flip your high-beams on, the solenoid stays open even after turning the high-beams back off?


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
Have you tried calling? >>> (614) 653-3451
Could you rephrase? I seem to get a little lost here.
EDIT: Are you saying when you flip your high-beams on, the solenoid stays open even after turning the high-beams back off?

I will try calling, figured they were quick with email tho lol
And yes that is what I am saying. No power cuts out or anything but it stays on high beam, could this because of only one working high beam solenoid


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_
I will try calling, figured they were quick with email tho lol
And yes that is what I am saying. No power cuts out or anything but it stays on high beam, could this because of only one working high beam solenoid

Are you using an open body style projector? If so, make sure your shield isn't getting caught up anywhere. I had this exact issue on my first retrofit. Turned out the shield was getting hung up on the inner PVC wall.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*

Still havent been messaged back, didnt call today. Im calling tomorrow morning.
I am using the same projectors as the e55 projectors. I dont know what that means, but the shield drops, and your saying could be getting caught and not able to come back up.
BUT When i turn the lights off, and then back on, the cutoff is the lowbeam

Edit: just looked, no fitment issues. 
Maybe its a problem with only having one high beam hooked up?



_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 1:12 AM 11-18-2009_


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBee* »_
I believe this is why yours works - because of the two relays. Unless something isn't in the pictures, it appears he only has 1 relay.


Yeah, it's hard to see in his pic if there are two relays. Mine definitely has two. I looked at TRS website and see their harness has since been redesigned from when I bought mine.
Pyro, did you see this?








It looks like they designed something to go directly into the solenoid, hard to tell from the pics though.
GL. Oh, and please don't forget to post some pics of the final product w/ NIGHT SHOTS!


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*

Yea so I got an email back. They have it, its $15. Im buying it cause I have no choice. $3 woulda been nicer lol. As soon as he replies again I'll order it.
When I get it thats when I will finally aim them and hopefully get some pics too. 
And that pic u posted looks like it, but I dont know that thats it. I just emailed them because they have a "part bin' or whatever that they have all these random parts to sell.


_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 2:14 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

I also didnt mention that when I had them hooked up, and the low beam off, flash to pass worked on the working solenoid. And so far there was no blue dash high beam light on, hope it stays that way when its finished.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_And so far there was no blue dash high beam light on, hope it stays that way when its finished.

Mine never comes on anymore...not sure why. Personally, I would like to have that back, but I'm not going to mess with it at this point.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*

Update?


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*

Waiting on delivery for the solenoid connector. When I get it, make sure everything works I will aim, paint and seal them up. I know I have said this before, but it shouldnt take much longer. Everything is about 80% finished just needs to be pieced together and finished.
Also I have been talking with a local friend and he wants a set of bixenon retrofits without fogs, and I have already cut up an extra set of Jetta lights without fogs. I picked up a 4.5" hole saw and cut really clean holes, so it will be super easy to seal up. I will be swapping over the harness to this set and save everything else I have after for a second set for myself. 



_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 4:50 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_ I picked up a 4.5" hole saw and cut really clean holes, 

That is a great idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any pics of that cut out?


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
That is a great idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any pics of that cut out?

I will soon


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

Finally got the wire and connector I needed! Everything works. The high beams function properly, no blue light. Its only lit when the highbeams are on! All I had to do was not use the retrofit harness' bixenon wires and connect the bixenon solenoid directly to high beam and ground, problem solved. 
I am going to speak with my friend about what he wants these to look like but im pretty sure they will be all black and done very soon.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

Ok, I literally have the same issues as Pyro. I am currently stuck with my retro project cuz of the electrical issues listed in this thread. I have almost the exact same setup as well, E55 bixenons, 5000k DDM slim Hids, and TheRetroFitSource.com's 9007 bixenon wiring harness. Question though for McBee.... you are saying we should not use the solenoid wires that came with the harness, but rather, run the positive and ground wires from the solenoids to the + High and ground High wires? Also, should I tap into those wires inside the housing or outside of them? Heres the other twist, I have a JTI, so stock GTI connectors into Jetta headlights, is that going to make a difference? I plan on taking your advice on the rerouting of the solenoid wires and doing what Orange said and jumping the highs with the lows, but clearing up some of my other questions would be greatly appreciated. Heres a pic of my harness....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (2.0 Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_Question though for McBee.... you are saying we should not use the solenoid wires that came with the harness, but rather, run the positive and ground wires from the solenoids to the + High and ground High wires? 

Well, the relay from TRS claims to have a controller on it to correctly control the shields while retaining power to the ballasts. But, looking at your relay harness I only see a relay and fused line, which to me seems like it wouldn't operate your shields correctly.
I have never had first hand experience with TRS 9007 relay, but their site says it's suppose to be a plug-n-play setup specifically for retrofits. And I know Matt (TRS owner) knows his stuff, so I guess I'm a little confused on this myself.
But, going off your picture it would seem like you would have to tap your solenoid wires directly to the stock high +/-.

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_
Also, should I tap into those wires inside the housing or outside of them? 

I have always tapped mine inside the housing. Makes a cleaner appearance on the outside harness.

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 Dubbin* »_
Heres the other twist, I have a JTI, so stock GTI connectors into Jetta headlights, is that going to make a difference?


That I am unsure of. I would find pin-out diagrams for both Jetta and GTI and compare to see if there is any difference, but I don't think there is.

_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_Finally got the wire and connector I needed! Everything works. The high beams function properly, no blue light. Its only lit when the highbeams are on! All I had to do was not use the retrofit harness' bixenon wires and connect the bixenon solenoid directly to high beam and ground, problem solved. 
I am going to speak with my friend about what he wants these to look like but im pretty sure they will be all black and done very soon. 


Glad to hear everything is worked out. I'll keep an eye out for some pics


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (McBee)*

ok, update, just rewired the solenoids to the high + and high ground and fired up the lights, everything works now







except my high beams do not stay on when i hit the lever forward, but they flash when i pull the lever towards me. Any ideas?


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (2.0 Dubbin)*

scratch that, just soldered the wires up instead of using connectors and bam, everything works like it should. Thanks sooooooo much for your help guys, especially you McBee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















pics to come once all is together and sealed, still a little ways to go


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (2.0 Dubbin)*

I replied to your pm, hopefully u got that all figured out. 

Everything with my high beams work correctly. 
Bixenon solenoid wired to the highbeam and ground instead of using the retrofitharness bixenon wires is exactly what I did.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_I replied to your pm, hopefully u got that all figured out. 

Everything with my high beams work correctly. 
Bixenon solenoid wired to the highbeam and ground instead of using the retrofitharness bixenon wires is exactly what I did.

Did you do that on both driver and pass. side plugs?


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
Did you do that on both driver and pass. side plugs?

I did and it fixed my wiring issues. Didn't do the 3 to 7 jump though


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_
Did you do that on both driver and pass. side plugs?

yes


----------



## Greg-O (Sep 23, 2006)

hey guys i am also having difficulties trying to figure out this wiring stuff. I am using e55 projectors on 03 jetta.
1. i wired the selenoid harness to the 9007 harness bi-xenon harness (exactly the same harness as pyro's) and found out the only the low beams turn on but only when i hit the high beam.
2. Then I tapped in to the stock high beam and high/low ground directly to the selenoid harness using a splice and the when i turned on the lights, only the right side worked when i hit the high beam and the left one was in low beam. Again, this only worked when i hit the high beam, it did not want to work when i just turn on the lights.
what am i doing wrong?


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (caracol_5)*

I did not use the "bixenon wires" from the retrofit harness I purchased. 
I cut those wires so I could keep its connectors and wired them strait from the bixenon solenoid wires to the high beam and ground wire from the original headlights.
i hope this helps some, I am drunk so I might have not helped at all.
btw, I finished my retrofits about 90%, I need to polish out the headlights and finish the backs. Honestly if what I am trying to do works out these should be insanely nice


----------



## Greg-O (Sep 23, 2006)

i did that but i still have the same issues


----------



## Greg-O (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (caracol_5)*

I borrowed your pic 2.0 dubbin. This is exactly like mine and this is how i have it connected.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (caracol_5)*

Honestly, I dont know what the problem could be. It sounds strange to me. This is my first retrofit I have made so it was all a learning experience and I did not come across the same problem your having. Hopefully someone can chime in to help.

Heres where I am at. I have not polished the lens' yet but I was working on the backs today and might just get some tupperware to use to cover the back and jb weld it. The pvc I wanted to use on the back will not fit because there is little clearance between the battery and the bulb holders. i think tupperware will be a better fit.
I also had to remove the wiring harness so I relocated it to where the fogs would be normally. works perfect.

pix:

































Im sure i could just polish up the lens and call it a day but this is for a friend and I want as little issues as possible. These are a quality set of retros


----------



## Greg-O (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

never mind everything is working, i went back and soldered everything instead of using connectors


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (caracol_5)*

Yea I soldered everything the first time, no need to skip that step. Glad to hear its working


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (caracol_5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caracol_5* »_never mind everything is working, i went back and soldered everything instead of using connectors

Same thing happened with mine. Solder FTW.


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_
I was working on the backs today and might just get some tupperware to use to cover the back and jb weld it. The pvc I wanted to use on the back will not fit because there is little clearance between the battery and the bulb holders. i think tupperware will be a better fit.
I also had to remove the wiring harness so I relocated it to where the fogs would be normally. works perfect.


I ended up using coffee cans, pretty strong tin ones from Walmart, I'll show you some pics when I get home, worked out really well.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (2.0 Dubbin)*

Awesome idea, thanks. id like to see that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0 Dubbin (May 20, 2003)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*

































and a little teaser pic, not completely done yet though.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (2.0 Dubbin)*

I decided I would do something similar, i am using quart paint containers that i cut and can seal like yours
almost done with one back, will post pics soon


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta d2s Retrofit Headlight, wiring harness made high beams "reversed" (pyro2001vr6)*


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Can someone post a pic of the solenoid being "Directly" wired to highbeam/ground please

Just want to be 100% before I got switcing wires around:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

On a 9007 bulb connector in mk4 jettas, im pretty sure it goes
brown - ground
white - lowbeam
yellow highbeam


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

just a quick question for you guys since you've all been going through it. i'm trying to tackle a retrofit myself 

i have the fx-r projectors 
and the 9007 plug and play kit. now the projectors already have the connector place on it for directly plug and play with the wiring harness. 
So correct me if i'm wrong but instead of using the "plug and play" connectors to the shields you guys are actually directly taping directly into the yellow and brown wires? 

i mean the way i received the kit it looks like the connectors were almost designed to work with each other but i cant really find out until i rig up the setup and give it a test run.


----------

